# My Shop Remodeling.....



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

Guys,

I had post-poned my modeling to remodel my work benches in my shop..... WAS a mess (still sort of is!) BUT there will be a few things to gain doing this. One, I'll have a dedicated area for different things, such as my shop computer, spray painting, machine tools, electronic, etc.... The number two thing I'll gain, is organization, and some "space"!!!! So, I'm not sure I had said it before, but, my shop is on the 3rd floor of our home, which originally, was a "storage area" I had a choice, either the basement, or the 3rd floor. I choose the 3rd floor as the basement has Granite foundations most of the "walls" SO I'd had to stud out the entire "area", and at the time, I didn't and still don't have the funds to do such. SO at that time, I took the attic, I got a window, and a nice A/C up there, and its unheated but, if the lower door is left open it gets 65 degrees OK in the winter (real cold, I have an electric heater for up there for a cubical that does well and goes "off" when the lights go out and in the summer I put it away! The A/C, is on a different circuit that remains "powered" like a regular room outlet so.........

BUT the walls up there are old horse hair plaster and lath. NOT in the best of shape BUT gave me something to mount things to on the wall without having to stud out the walls like the basement would have been! ANYWAY, I have NOT refinished the walls, it be a lifetime to allow me to get the needed materials for that plus, I rent, (my land lord is AWESOME and is OK with the whole thing as I have shown to him.) But anyway, I had old dressers for benches, and storage, and placed them as I could (in a hurry) when we first moved in, NOW some 5 or 6 years later, I'm rebuilding them, to my own spec with my own set up to be more user friendly, and have some sort of order, and some sort of organization to them.

SO, I took this:










Computer area kinda "stuffed" into the far right corner, next to the storage shelving on its left.....

to this:










NOW, the storage shelving will remain where it was originally placed on the left of the computer area..... BUT the right of the computer area was, well. something in-question.....

It did look like this:










WHAT a MESS! BUT it worked for the time, NOW I'm a bit more organized..... That picture is an old one!

This is what it looked like a few years later:










I merely worked off the "corner" of that low dresser seen here. THEN..... just yesterday, this is that SAME area/location:










STILL as of yesterday, a dang mess!

TODAY however, DIFFERENT story:










Starting to look a bit better!

As for the computer area, I took the old computer "desk" (if thats what ya wanna call it, and used it for parts, and a LOT of it went through my table saw...... thats how I built all of this:










Keyboard still out, and top shelf only out half way! Was FUN making that all "work" but, looks pretty good! NOT finished tho...... I may paint some of that bare wood, BLACK to match the rest of it to hide it a bit, just for "looks" sake!

MORE to follow these short messages!


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

Then you have other areas of my shop.... this is the Machine "area" currently:










This is my Unimat.. It transforms from a Metal Lathe to a Milling Machine..... Seen here its the lathe!










Now its the Milling Machine..... I use this machine A LOT, (I love this little thing I have to say!!!!!!)

This "area" is going to be re-located..... Its going to sit on a newly built bench, here:










Right on the end/corner of the new bench I plan to build! I'll be also making a cabinet, that will mount on the wall right about where the black one is hanging now! To the left of this tool, there will be a drill press, between the Unimat and the computer area. The computer area, however is 6 inches higher then the machine bench, AND will have a section of plexiglass separating the 2 areas to keep "chips from the computer! The whole "wall" tis machine is at right now, is a total mess. Mix matched shelving, bench work, you name it, I just can't live with it like that anymore..... See:










A few years ago.....










Today......

Yep, thats ALL gonna change!

So far..... This is how it looks with the bench I currently use and the new computer area, with tools relocated notice the Dremel suspended from the ceiling.....










That is a Dremel Flex Shaft seen next to the little bench seen here!










ALREADY looking better!










Yep..........a bit to go, but lookin' good and I have to say much more user friendly, and its only gonna get better!

More to follow after these short messages!


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

SO last but not least......

I got an offer I just could not refuse...... I stopped by the local hobby shop to pick up some paint. The owner asks HEY John, you interested in some paint racks!? My ears right then and there begin to grow pointy. WHY yes, I would be, what ya got I ask. He says we just got new ones from Testors, and the old ones are out back. go have a look, let me know. so I go have a look, sure enough 3 racks, 30 inches wide, 4 feet tall. 2 of them and then a table top "check-out" or impulse buy rack that would normally be be by the cashiers..... WELL, I go back in, yes I'm interested he goes, load 'em, they're yours...... (My jaw hits the floor!) These racks are NOT cheap, by no sort of the imagination..... WELL I got all 3 of them, one out of the 3 in place, in a walk in closet in my shop (an "eave" area that was unused, and unfinished, till I seen it!) NOW, I got a "stock room", AND extra storage space, so these racks will be in there, the most used paints was the first rack to go in place......










This "area" originally looked like this:










Notice, to the far right, is the milling area......

This is at the top of the stair case to the 3rd floor, The gray filing cabinet has been moved, INSIDE, as I made a doorway here! Laid a sub floor, and then a final layer of plywood, smooth side up, and began adding..... REMOVING from the shop area..... That paint rack picture is right inside the doorway I made to this area! This area, I found, is 9 and half feet wide, by 18 feet long.. ALL open, unused space! A walk-in closet for the most part, a rather long, narrow one, with a angled ceiling but, I don't care! Insulated nicely too, (was already in place), I just covered it with heavy plastic to keep the itchyness to a minimum! -AND I added my own lighting, all Florescent, to keep down any generated heat..... I did that to all the lighting I've added, its all florescent, to keep down any added heat on the 3rd floor, PLUS, better for the electric bills! LOL

As for the paint racks? With me, I got something to the tune of 2,000 bottles of paint, averaging 800 different colors..... I needed something to store it all!










This shelf, is OLD, mater of fact, NOT any I've seen recently have "Testors" painted on them such as this! Its not a slide in section of cardboard like what the new ones I've seen got, I'd say, this rack was new in the early 1990's...... BUT its filling right up!

Due to this remodeling, I've post-poned ALL my builds, weather is way to nice not too. plus it will allow me to organize, and add space and might even make modeling a bit better and much faster.....

Thanks for looking! -More to come when I'm able or have time to snap pictures!


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

SO, now that you all have seen what I've gotten myself into, how about a bit more to add to the fun!?

So with the "computer area" in place, working and so... the Shop Dog "Tuffy" got a shop bed of his own. looks to me like hes REALLY enjoying it! 










Yepper, I might leave it under there, BUT it might have a better place under the adjoining bench! We'll see, (He'll lay/sleep anywhere I put it really), so.... -We'll see!

THEN, off to get the area cleared out enough to add the next modular bench....










2x4 framing, old scrap "pallet strapping" for wall cleats (cut to be straight and level by me) and 1/2 inch Melamine as an "end" for solid support......3.5 inch long "deck" screws (got them for a REAL deal!) to assemble it all.......










Top made, and mounted, and the NEW location for the Unimat! This whole area id for "machine tools"..... I had to finish this top and get all in place. The 2 tools to occupy this area, is well as you see the Unimat milling center, and the Dremel "work station, drill press", (I've had this tool for some time and just not used it!) Thought it was a GREAT time to get it out and dedicate it to some place! -A lot of the time, I simply sat the Unimat up as a drill press, BUT when you need it to be a metal lathe and have it set up for lathe use, BUT another project needs a drill press, I hate tear down "set-up" just for a quick thing when the lathe set-up is at times sat up for an on going project......










A bit better cleared off!

I since this picture was taken have mounted up all those "hanging" wires seen under the bench from the controls of the Unimat..... I can't STAND "hanging" wires..... SO, I made the bench top to have recesses in it, to hold the wires AS WELL as Office computer "Wire Looms" to house any extra, and direct it, without being permanent to the location as some of the wires, will need to have give in them for different machine set-ups.....

Part of the Dremel "area" has been placed on the wall (NOT sure thats going to stay there BUT its a start!)

I been thinking I got the means, so, the wall here will have a cabinet on it to house all the attachments to the Unimat, BUT around that, I may add continuous "peg-board" as I have PLENTY of it to go around (I bet I could cover 3 out of 4 walls with the supply of peg-board I have!) SO, using some might be in order here.......... I have several other locations that are slated to have peg-board added to the walls, BUT, I got several part organizers that are wall mount (little cabinets with the sliding draws in them) so.....

A bit of planning yet to do and see what I need to make for it all to come together!

And needless to say, a good ole bench power strip in the front..... This may stay where it is, OR it may be moved up further on that front 2x4, so that, I can add a hinged bench extender to the far left side of this bench just before the computer area, that will have 2 hinged legs, under/behind it, but hinge and hang down in front of the bench, as I have a roll around tool chest that will be just behind it..... -As you'll see in up coming updates!!!!

Thats it for now! Enjoy! More to come.


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Ok, I'm seriously jealous here !!! LOL. 
I really wish I had the room to set up some work stations like you are doing. But maybe this time next year I will be able to do it. Hope to find us a new house with a basement. Then the wife and I will use the whole basement for our hobby room (she likes painting ceramics).

But I love what you are doing. Looks great and very functional. You even got a place for your little buddy. So you can talk over ideas with him, LOL.
Love seeing your progress. Gives me ideas for the future. And I am wanting me a paint rack really BAD ! You got lucky with those.


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

Sorry Don!  

I have had this 3rd floor for/since we moved in as a hobby floor. My wife had an area of her own as well as she does some serious painting/craft work, mater of fact, I rebuilt hers some time ago, (after my surgery in '13) that had spawned me to go and rebuild my own since shes gotten something better then I at the time what I once "had" in all this! 

-Once I built her "new" bench I was jealous! SO...... I took that as inspiration and began to figure out what/how I was going to do my own..... Which is what led up to what you now see! I have have used that little "area" thats actually built onto a center mounted chimney, thats got 4 wooden strapped corners to it to allow light supports to it. Nothing heavy or extreme to it so gives me a light model assembly bench on it, 16 inch depth, by around 20 inch length of work space..... NO heavy support needed and no real "weight" added to it, but, it is center of the room/space of the 3rd floor.... All the heavy stuff, surrounds it, cantilevered from the surrounding walls!

In a few minutes, I'll be adding an update of whats happened since my last posting!


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

SO a bit of an update from the weekend. The weather was great up till Sunday evening, it started to rain, and sadly, still is! SO, I'm stuck inside not running saws but organizing, and cleaning up "around" the general area, to get ready for the next "area" thats almost cleaned out, to be started.....

BUT having said that, I mentioned I was going to "consume" those hanging wires seen in a few pictures (I just can not STAND loose hanging wires in a shop, a BIG safety hazard..... SO.... I got them up off the floor, and some sort of "order".....










Machine bench ---^










Computer Bench ---^

Looks pretty good! I just could NOT handle having all the wires "dangling and all..... To much going on to worry about tripping over them, OR ruining a piece of equipment due to working around them, and all...... MUCH safer, and I'm much happier seeing them have some order....

NOW off to moving on.....

Machine bench fitting/placement.....

I took the old 3 drawer cabinet I had the Unimat originally on, and re-used it (I sort of have a sentimental attachment to this old "dresser" so, I wanted to incorporate it into the new bench, which I did....










I had to remove a little off the bottom of it, to get it to fit, but, thats OK, it works out perfectly this way! AND allows me to have yet another "space" to push in a seat!

The Unimat, and Dremel Work station are the only 2 items bolted to this bench top! The wooden tray is just a catch-all for organizing as I build, and find little things that I have a place for, just needs to be "put there" and be cleaned up as well as all the tools and such in and around both these 2 main tools.... They're all in use to build/fit things to the area.....


Notice the floor? I got carpet on it, yes, just old "runners" BUT, under the benches, I'd put carpet padding, AND sound deadner as well..... The Unimat even got a triple layer of 1/16th cork to cut its sound from the bench as well as vibration! The Dremel Work Station will ALSO get this treatment before I'm all said and done here!

The white cabinet, is going to be fitted to ALL the Unimat accessories..... Which you'll all see here in a bit!










This is where the Unimat once was, and that cabinet I fitted under the new bench work came from, This area too, is going to have a new bench built in it as well! Being cleaned out, to have that started.....

More to come, Thanks for looking!


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

As I mentioned, that white cabinet? Its hung....










AND has had some fitting done, I'm not going to go along and point everything out in it, but I will post progress pictures to it as it was being done....

General start out of the inside fitting....




























Milling machine attachment area ---^ "Top" of cabinet, area, as there are 2 sections to it, BUT all on "one" level of the entire cabinet.



















Metal Lathe machine attachment area ---^ Second "area from top level. This area has a few "removable" trays, that hold small parts that when needed the whole little tray can be brought right to the Unimat when in use. BUT replaced when not in use for storage!










Machine tool measuring tools..... HIGH-Precision measuring....










Unimat accessory cabinet overall..... The top of it will have extra items, bit sets, you name it, not in regular use, or mere "storage" of "extra" for the machine itself. -I do have a bit to add around it tho, as supporting machining skills, taping, threading, etc... I have a LOT of miniature machine shop tools and things that will be on or around this bench, the wall design is next! -NOT sure where I'm gonna go with that at this time. Rainy days tho, are a good time to "design" in-head to carry out when able!

Thanks for looking! More to come as I'm able! HOPEFULLY, I inspire others with this remodeling to they're own specs....


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

And last but not least, (BEFORE the rain hit.....)

I added a "leaf" to the end of the machine bench.....










More to come as things happen


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

EVERYTHING but light-duty organization is post poned right now guys. I just got home from the hospital for having a couple of stents put in my legs..... Groins are killin me BUT will be back at it in a couple days, just got to lay low for a few, as its not real serious, but, I am limited on what I can do,...... I'm organizing EVERYTHING I can reach for the time being..... Resting, and still making progress...... Without "hurting" myself!


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Your work area is looking good ! I like how you have the different work stations arranged. And how you have the wires all neat and organized too. That just happens to be one of my own pet peeves,.....I hate wiring that looks like three octopus got into a game of twister ! Drives me crazy :freak: 

Looking forward to seeing more. But in the meantime, I will be praying for a speedy recovery from your hospital visit. Take care and get some rest.


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

Thanks Don! Been organizing all the Dremel stuff I got..... WOW, NEVER realized how much I truly had..... BUT now because of the layout on how the work stations are going to be, I'll have the bits and accessories to the Dremel in whatever area accordingly.... As I have a general Dremel area at my regular bench, for general modeling, then I have the Dremel Work Station next to the Unimat, which is machine operations, and then I'll have sort of another "general" hobby area for Trains and electrical stuff on the second bench I'm doing and all will have the bits used for what will be done in that area (needs) of that bench area.

TONS of bits tho, WOW..... I bet I got something stupid like 300 grinding type bits, some I use all the time, others, maybe once a year, BUT those are the bits that seem to come by 5 pieces per Dremel, or kit when ya buy them......

As for the wires, YES, OH MY GOD yes, loose hanging wires, is a pet peeve of mine, I can't handle it in the best of situations, BUT they have no place in a shop, when ya can help it! BUT because of how I want to have my operations to go on any one of my new benches, the clutter is going, and organization is happening, and some of that I won't be able to control 100% BUT hanging messy tangled up half dozen octopuses, well, I can do something about that...... 

Thanks for the prayers (I have to admit), I almost forgot all about this surgery! :freak: Was to caught up in what I was doing, go figure..... BUT they added a couple stents to my left leg..... which is to help my leg discomfort that I been dealing with for a bit (limited how far I could walk for a bit) we'll see if it helps, I haven't been able to test out that theory yet! :wave: Thanks man, I appreciate the well wishes and prayers!


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

Well, since my absence due to the surgery I had, it left me to do some light work and I still made progress without hurting myself, MUCH needed organization, and some light turning of a screw driver..... "Light stuff" so.....










A small drawer added under the Unimat. this is for files, and sizing charts. NOT a "catch-all" like the last one was.. I limited its size for that very reason!

I also did some light wood working on getting that shelf that holds my computer monitor, some bracing..... NOT that it needed it with just the flat screen hanging from it, BUT, I want to use the top of it for what it is as well. a shelf, SO I added some Maple length support, and a vertical post of Maple as well. These parts will probably have things, hanging from it more then whats seen here BUT its a start.....



















Then that "leaf" that folds up & down on the end of the machine bench. this is NOT a permanent up position leaf! ONLY used in-place for the 2 arbor presses I have, OR my 8 inch shear/brake for light sheet metal work for hobby stuff..... Made to hold at least, 50 pounds..... In a very short distance! The brace underneath it, is solid Oak, about 5 and half inches wide by the length you see it from the bottom of the shelf, to the side of the bench, the "cleats I made on the bench and the underside of the leaf, are solid Maple, screws every 3 inches for strength!










Then as you all know, I'm a Model Railroader too. I had to use what I had for them as well, this cabinet seen here is mounted to a boxed-in studded corner of the chimney...... The aluminum shelves seen here are actually extruded aluminum shelving made for displaying scale model trains, Just so happens I have numerous 4 foot lengths of it, and cut them in half for a shy 2 foot section, which fit perfectly inside this old knife display case, that LOCKS and I even have a key for it so...... I placed it in the shop for "in-progress" trains that I was working on before I had began to take a short leave of the hobby and get back into the model cars!

UNDER this shelf and the racks above it, will have tools to support the Machine bench right across the isle from it! To the left of it, will be the model train bench, and to the right of it is where I have been modeling/building my auto's..... Across the isle from there is my molding bench/area!

Behind all this is my wife's work bench for crafts! That will be made a little differently to approach her area as mine runs down the other side of the chimney as well (painting bench and exhaust for it) out the window!










Then, you have my little partner in crime. watching me organizing all this, and since my surgery (either of them really) he's been keeping an eye on me closely, ever since my open heart surgery in '13.....

Thats it for now, the next installment will be of the train bench and soldering area! If interested, stay tuned!


----------



## mr-replica (Sep 25, 2011)

-Hemi-, excellent shop there. I recently had a bad plumbing situation fixed in my basement that destroyed a room in the back down there. Lacking money, I couldn't do anything and pipes leaking for years made a mess. I was on a waiting list for a county program for home repairs and finally the work was done, at no cost except a large lien on my house.

That room down there was repaired after the new plumbing went in. It's a blank space now, they painted it all white and all that's in there is my paint booth, which was not damaged by the leaky plumbing. 

I'm currently ill, but hope to be better and get that room in shape as my shop.


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

-Replica,
I can understand..... i'm sort of in a bad way myself.....not necessarily "health" related this time for me, but a bad firework accident left my hands in a bad way..... to the point of an amputated left-hand pointer finger, and a couple broken bones in both hands, as well as needing a operation on my right hand after the broken bones heal...... making typing very slow, and difficult.

BUT, I was told that i ought to have near-full control back in time..... but, thats just it, its gonna take time....


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

well, as a few know, i've been in a firework accident, and have been healing, so, i thought i'd post a pick or so taken the day after my last doctors appointment.....










Me while in the hospital, looking like a deer caught in the headlights.......:blink:










This one taken the day after my last doctors appointment, and one coming up this Thursday......

I omitted the gory ones, I got a split chin from it, 9 stitches in there, (the black mark on my chin) is burnt edges, with some healing the stitches there have been removed. then in the pictures the burns on my chest...... and as well bandaged up hands......

outlook tho, is good. i am kinda sorta right handed, (was ambidextrous at one time but now favor my right) also due to a long time ago work-related accident. But, I was told that in the end, I should regain almost all control and movement except for my left-hand pointer finger tio, as its been amputated to the first knuckle, the vey end of that finger.


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

I found this in another thread, and you are the first person I thought about. It is one of the symptoms of what is jokingly referred to as Advanced Modelers Syndrome (AMS) "The surgical operating suites at Johns Hopkins and the Mayo Clinic are shabbily equipped compared to your modeling area."


----------

